# Easiest way to strip old sheathing?



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I just got this job , which requires that the old triboard deck be torn off and replaced with plywood. I am thinking of stripping the shingles, then cutting alongside each truss and removing it in sections. I'm guessing the sheets are quite large, those I have seen on film sets and similar places are something like 2.7m by 3m, so will have to be cut just to move them safely. What methods do you use? Up till now I have only had to replace sections of ply, not the whole deck.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I've always found it went easier when I cut sections that were easy for one man to handle. Maybe .75m x 1m. It just depended on the job.
But the easier to handly, the easier to dispose of too. I seem to recollect not striping the shingles on one job and cutting everything in smaller pieces. Each job, and even each crew is different. Peeling up full sheets proved to be awkward and dangerous to handle requiring several men at once.
Just start small and work up to your limits.


----------

